# Coupe vs Convertible



## fanisko (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello guys, I m about to buy an Audi TT 2.0 tfsi but i cannot decide if i ll go for the coupe or the convertible. Can you help me by pointing out some pros and cons from your experience?

I live in Greece, so the climate helps for the convertible, but what about the aerodynamic noises?
I like travelling a lot, speeding over 140km/h will be disturbing with the soft top?

What would you suggest? I am 25 y.o. so no family or children are on the plans. The only thing i m gonna miss if i ll go for the convertible is that i wont be able to carry my snowboard for the winter trips to ski centre. Can you fit inside the coupe one snowboard with the seats down? Or the roof racks is the only choice you ve got?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

get the convertible the sun will cook your coupe with leather, put snowboard in friend's car. problem solved.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Get the coupe roadster spoils the overall look IMO :roll: Either way though you'll still have a little beauty!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have hit 151 MPH with the roof off, on a private road of course so no issues at KPH


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

In a country like greece it has to be the roadster 8) The coupe is better looking but you'll never have the roof up in a climate like that so I doubt it matters much


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

As much as I love the coupe, I'd have recommend the roadster for Greece... I'm semi regretting not getting one right now with the nice spring weather here... well.. until our midwest american weather turns a nice sunny day into thunderstorm hell in 2 minutes...


----------



## orchardbike (Dec 19, 2010)

Roadster is ugly, coupe is stunning (awaiting abuse!!!)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Those that like coupe will say coupe, those that like ragtops with say ragtop.

I'll say if you dont know, look at the money side.
Coupes are cheaper, hold on to money better and sell easier - that could all change, no guarantees.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

to hot for a ragtop

coupe with aircon is the only way.

you don't see many soft tops in hot countries, the UK is ragtop mad and the biggest market.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Roadster if you don't need the boot space.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi

I have a roadster so will not advise on what to pick
For your info:
Roof up at around 145mph, cover starts to rattle but was secure.
Not done above 70mph with roof down so cannot comment on noise at higher speed.

you can get a ski hatch but suspect that will be no help with a board due to width but ask in dealership for sizes.

whatever you pick will have advantages over the other but enjoy 8)


----------



## fanisko (Apr 11, 2011)

Guys thank you for the feedback!  

Does the roadster have good sound isolation with the roof on? While i m travelling (long distances) i prefer having the roof on.
As i said I m really afraid of the noise inside the car on high speeds. Is there a big difference on noise between the coupe and the convertible??? :?:



> Roof up at around 145mph, cover starts to rattle but was secure.
> Not done above 70mph with roof down so cannot comment on noise at higher speed.


I think 145mph is good enough! Does it feels uncomfortable until 130mph?
At 145mph was it too bad?

Are roof problems a common issue after 3-4 years of usage (hydraulics, fabric etc)

On the other side the coupe is prettier, will be much quieter in high speed long trips and more spacious...

Oooh cr*p.... i love driving with no roof over my head.. who am i kidding! never had a roadster before!


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

I had a TTS coupe before the TTRS roadster and do not think noise is a big issue at all, in fact you get to apperciate the good noises with roof down.
Have done long motorways trips in roadster and it was fine.
Try driving both.


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

The snow board does not fit, even with the "ski pass thru" open.

But I have had all the cabrios out there and it is by far the quietest. It has a three layer roof with a great headliner and lots of insulation. Also the car sounds fantastic with the roof down especially in tunnels(try that in a coupe).

They had a lot of problems with the mechanics of the roof but that has all been resolved with a few recalls.

I personally think the cabrio looks much nicer and I get more ass than grade school with it.


----------



## fanisko (Apr 11, 2011)

Fissues your car is stunning!! 

The only roadsters i had ever experienced were the Miata MX 5 (mk2) and the Porsche 911 (997).
If TT's roof quality is quite similar to the Porsche i don't have to be concerned about noise and insulation!

If you are telling me that going with 110-115mph with roof on is not disturbing, that's fine by me!


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

x2 on what Fissues said :lol:


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

Love the roof! Fastest to fold in the industry and you can do it while underway up to 35 mph or so.
I had my guy code it to operate with the remote. A few seconds faster than my S5 in all manners.


----------



## bnett (Dec 28, 2010)

Go the Roadster. Up or down its great. Top down on a warm summer's evening is magic  .


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Buy the roadster, the noise is not to bad @ 80 / 85 mph, thats with the roof down, when its up hardly any noise at all


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

I spent a while thinking the same so here are my thoughts. First thing to say: they are BOTH LOVELY so you can't make a mistake!

1 - The coupe looks better than the roadster when the top is up, but the roadster looks better than the coupe when it's down.

2 - The coupe is obviously better in terms of noise but I can't quantify this.

3 - The coupe is better in terms of security i.e. people might just knife through a soft top out of jealousy if nothing else.

4 - The coupe is better for storage space.

5 - In VERY hot weather (like I imagine in Greece), I can't imagine you'd ever want the top down during the day as surely you'd want the coupe with aircon.

6 - Despite all the above, nothin takes away from being able to have the top down when it's warm (but not scorching sun) eg evenings, lukewarm days because that is ultimately cool and I wish I could do that.

Balancing the pros and cons here in England (where I imagine there's more time in teh eyar you can have the top down than in greece because it never really gets too hot here), I went for the coupe.

But it depends what's important to you and whatever you go for will be awesome.


----------



## fanisko (Apr 11, 2011)

> 5 - In VERY hot weather (like I imagine in Greece), I can't imagine you'd ever want the top down during the day as surely you'd want the coupe with aircon.
> 
> in England (where I imagine there's more time in teh eyar you can have the top down than in greece because it never really gets too hot here)


It's not that bad.. Only in June, July and August during the day i should have the roof on and aircon, during the night is something you can live with!

The climate in Greece is rather balanced!
- 7 months of regular temperatures and no rain (15-25 C)
- 3 months of really hot days and hot nights (25-38 C)
- 2 months of cold!  (below 10 C with rain and snow sometimes)


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

fanisko said:


> > 5 - In VERY hot weather (like I imagine in Greece), I can't imagine you'd ever want the top down during the day as surely you'd want the coupe with aircon.
> >
> > in England (where I imagine there's more time in teh eyar you can have the top down than in greece because it never really gets too hot here)
> 
> ...


It sounds like for 7 months you'll love the car, for three months you might like it for some evenings, and for only two months you'll have to put up with more noise and cold.... overall I'd say go for the coupe then!

In England it's more like

- 7 months of it being horrible
- 3 months of it being terrible
- 2 months of it being abysmal

and a couple of days of it being ok for part of the day if lucky.


----------



## fanisko (Apr 11, 2011)

> In England it's more like
> 
> - 7 months of it being horrible
> - 3 months of it being terrible
> ...


HAAHaAHAHaHa   

You 've made my day mate


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
But on the 20ish days we have that has that lovely warm air it makes you feel that you made the right desision.
I had the top down last Saturday and it made the drive of my TTS just perfect. If it had a tintop it just would not be the same.
Agree that the coupe dose have the nicer lines, but the ragtop looks pretty cool with the top lowered.


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> But on the 20ish days we have that has that lovely warm air it makes you feel that you made the right desision.
> I had the top down last Saturday and it made the drive of my TTS just perfect. If it had a tintop it just would not be the same.
> Agree that the coupe dose have the nicer lines, but the ragtop looks pretty cool with the top lowered.


That looks sweet mate.

Agreed.

Soft top with roof down > Coupe > Soft top with roof up.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

New_TT_Owner said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


How the hell do you keep your beautiful ragtop so god damn clean?! :lol: It's absolutely gorgeous!!! I'm jealous! :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

My first TT was a Coupe and I thought Roadsters looked odd but when I decided to replace it I drove a Roadster for comparison and for a change. 
The noise insulation is excellent and the cabin noise is barely any different. I thought it would be a concern but it wasn't at all and bought one. Don't even think about it on motorways.
Now I think Roadsters are the most stylish and Coupes look "odd." Have the roof off at every opportunity even down to 2C. Be a long time before I buy another car that isn't a convertible.


----------



## robp (Apr 14, 2010)

Coupe owner here.

If I lived in Greece my choice would more likely be a roadster.

Hood up during the day to protect the old bonce, but on cool evenings it would be a lovely drive I'm sure.

Just make sure you don't need the extra space in the coupe.

Not sure how hoods cope with hot weather. Do they need any regular treatment so as not to dry out?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
The hoods just need a little care. It's the leather trim you have to feed and really look after.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

You decide...me and my son on a warm day, roof down just enjoying her sing...roadsters every time for us...we own 3 at present...can not get enough!!!






*NOTE:* Best to FFWD to 04:15 if in a hurry (apologise for Wind noise)


----------



## bnett (Dec 28, 2010)

Even in 38C plus (100F), the rag top does not get hot on the inside.

Get the wind in your hair before its gone (the hair I mean).


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

Unbiased Roadster owner here too. 

If it did get too hot, and I can't imagine that, the Roadster has aircon too so no disadvantage over a Coupe at all. There is nothing like a drive with the top down in anything other than really cold weather, mine was often down on a sunny day in January, you just put the heater on full if you need to. As has been said, the sound is wonderful!! 8)

The noise levels when the roof is up are fine, I don't remember it being too different to the Coupe I took out for a test run. When going down there is a totally different aural experience, (I hope I spelt that right!) :lol:

The rear seats in a Coupe are next to useless, so no real advantage there. Also, the boot in a Roadster is much deeper than in the Coupe with it's seats up so it can take much more luggage than you think. (Two large suitcases and hand luggage is easy.)

From a personal point of view, I think the Roadster looks better with the roof up or down, but obviously that is a matter of preference. [smiley=dude.gif]

I haven't ever heard of anyone having their roof vandalised, although I'm not saying it doesn't happen at all, but the fear of having a car keyed has never stopped me buying nice cars either.

For me the Roadster just gives me the choice, it's like having two cars. Roadster FTW. :wink:



> Get the wind in your hair before its gone (the hair I mean).


 Mine has!! 

TonyZ


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

TonyZed said:


> Unbiased Roadster owner here too.
> 
> From a personal point of view, I think the Roadster looks better with the roof up or down, but obviously that is a matter of preference. For me the Roadster just gives me the choice, it's like having two cars. Roadster FTW. :wink:
> 
> TonyZ


+1


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Having owned both I must say the roadster has its nose ahead.
Only issue with the roadster is the slight bodyflex. Where the coupes rear end follows and tracks the front faithfully there is a slight reluctance and laziness to the way the roadsters rear end behaves. I even had MR on my roadster while it did improve things it nowhere as stiff as the coupe.
It's only a minor point I know but one you may notice.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Can't say I've noticed any body flex and I don't hang about, especially in the twisties. Not saying you're wrong just something I haven't experinced - thankfully.


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Ive had the Roadster for just over a month and there is no way with the roof down a tin top looks better. Its a fantastic experience and a whole new dimension. I know it looks great because of all the other drivers and pedestrians which stare at it as you are driving around. Plus mine has aircon so with the top up its fine. I have a second car so space isn't an issue but when i go on holidays I can get suitcases in the boot. Cant say you will get noticed in a coupe because I've never taken a second glance at them. I was following another roadster today and he put the roof down while driving and it looked awesome from the back roof down. Oh yes and the sound is great and you can share your music with the world  Does get hot on your head but get a hat. Oh and a scarf in the winter. Even in the UK i have the hood down far more than up. pretty much every time i am out unless raining. Anyway must go because the suns out and I'm going cruising.

Just my opinion.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I've been running a 3.2 quattro cabrio around Europe for several years now, from Northern Holland to Gibraltar and as far east as Hungary and Croatia with no problems at all. Top up or top down at cruising speeds in excess of 130mph on the autobahns, its just an excellent car. The all-wheel-drive is outstanding around tight, wet corners and with the S-tronic and paddle shifters, I can tap down through the gears when descending Alpine roads without touching the brakes.

My advice for any holiday trips is to find a hotel that can provide off-street parking. Actually, it's not really all that difficult to do if you plan ahead or just ask when you get there. My wife books all our hotels through booking dot com and while in Spain and Portugal hotel owners had no problem accommodating us. In one small Italian town, the young man at the desk saw my TT outside and offered to let me put it in his father's workshop garage. Sometimes they charged €5 for parking, but that's cheap peace of mind especially in a locked garage.

After some initial research before buying the TT cabrio, I found it has outstanding trunk space over the 350Z, Boxter, and any of the hard top convertibles (BMW Z4) since the entire trunk space can be utilized. Mine even has the ski-pass thru which comes in handy for stashing extra maps, hats and small bottles of water. Since the cabrio doesn't have back seats, everything is "out of sight and out of mind" so the risk of a break-in is reduced.

I recently swapped out 19" wheels for a set of 17" and it's made all the difference in the world for long hauls over rough road conditions you'll find in France and Italy.


----------



## warmshed (Aug 15, 2015)

Bought a white soft-top a couple of months ago, love it. Noise is not a bother roof up or down. First trip was 120 miles with the hood down along main roads around 80mph. did not find the noise a problem and hardly any turbulence. 
Visited Devon this weekend a round trip of 500 miles, roof up, again found t a pleasure to drive. With the hood up there is a surprising amount of room for extra storage behind the seats where the hood stows away when down, you can get a couple of coats and two Airline size carry-on bags in there. Fitted a 48 inch wingspan aeroplane in the boot too,

Leather seats should be "fed" even if your car has a roof so no difference there. With the hood down it


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

CarloSalt said:


> I know it looks great because of all the other drivers and pedestrians which stare at it as you are driving around. Plus mine has aircon so with the top up its fine.
> 
> Oh yes and the sound is great and you can share your music with the world


You didn't specify why they are staring at you. 

Just saying, there's a guy who I see around here in a white R8 spyder, and I have to say, he looks like a complete tit.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

My last car (SLK350) was a convertible but obviously not a soft top, which was great, best of both worlds. And, was the first ever convertible I've owned.

I'd never buy a car with a soft top roof, and personally, I don't think the TT looks right with one.

My problem isn't with having a roof down as it was quite nice, it's the type of roof.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

I've had a coupe and now have a roadster.
Styling: both look good, but roadster design allows the line created by the bonnet, flowing through the doors to continue into the rear wings; in the coupe this line is lost at the C pillars.
Scuttle shake: there but minimal in my roadster. There are much worse, viz the A5 cabrio, so much it makes the rear view mirror redundant; mk 1 TT was fairly good but not anything like a stiff as the mk 2 roadster.
Practicality: roadster just a bit short of useful cubby-holes; I avoid using the roof box - heard a story of a broken rear window when folding the roof onto object left there and forgotten; boot space excellent, just got back from a one-week self catering holiday for two with walking gear (boots, rucksacks etc as well as luggage) - all went in the boot. Coupe has the advantage of the rear seat for your coats etc, and with seats down I have carried a mountain bike and luggage in the back. In two years of coupe ownership no-one ever travelled in the back.
Comfort: seat belts better placed in roadster; cold and wet - no issues with roadster after one winter, heater and air-con sufficient for everything UK has thrown at us so far; noise, there seems to be more from the roadster's rear wheels especially on wet roads. Both cars nice places to sit, roadster feels cosier.
Roof down: an added dimension to driving enjoyment.
Each to their own, they are both great cars, there's room for all.
All IMO.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

How do you find rearward visibility in the roadster for things like pulling out at an oblique junction and for reversing? 
In the coupe visibility all round is really good.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

ZephyR2 said:


> How do you find rearward visibility in the roadster for things like pulling out at an oblique junction and for reversing?
> In the coupe visibility all round is really good.


If you cannot rely on a passenger to check for traffic from the left, you need to do what van drivers do - turn square with the junction so that you can see.
For any-one who knows it, the right turn off the B6105 northwards from Glossop onto the A628 at Crowden is a PITA even with a passenger. But I've managed that on my own a few times.
IMO the "over the left shoulder" view in the coupe is not as good as 4 seater cars or hatchbacks, but better than the roadster with the top up.
For reversing, again like a van driver check the space as you pass it and use the mirrors, and the rear parking sensors.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Been driving Roadsters for 6 years now and still of the opinion I wouldn't swap back. As long as it's not raining or above freezing and the trip is longer than 3 or 4 miles then the roof is down.

I tend to make a lot of use from the mirrors when checking at junctions and reversing, so haven't really thought of it as a problem.

If there's only 2 or less of you, you get the best of both worlds IMO


----------



## mpercheiro (Jun 25, 2015)

Coupe owner here.

I'm from Portugal, climatically very similar to Greece (economically too  ). Despite of the great looks of the Coupe, I have to admit that in the summer i'd rather have the sun shining inside my car instead of a roof.

If the sound isolation is great, and if there are no major cons for you, I'd go for the Roadster. Also, since the rooftop is made of fabric/rag, be aware of the vandalism issue too.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

I wanted the Coupe.

Roadsters are too common round my way.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

I had a Z4 roady... went to a Coupe on the TT though have to admit there's nothing quite like a rag top for cruzin out on the open road.

Does bug me with no wash wipe on the rear, though the sexy smooth lines of the Coupe are very seductive.

If you have any distance to go & I wander quite a bit, then the Coupe becomes the obvious choice, as much easier to live with on long drives.

The floppy top debate will last forever, so nice to have the choice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Dash said:


> CarloSalt said:
> 
> 
> > I know it looks great because of all the other drivers and pedestrians which stare at it as you are driving around. Plus mine has aircon so with the top up its fine.
> ...


Well it aint me that are looking at I can assure you that. Why would someone in an R8 spyder look a tit. Its an awesome car. He probably got loads of money and cares nothing about whose looking at him.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I love owning a ragtop...3 of my last 4 cars have been so. Multi layered roofs make for a quieter drive long distance compared to earlier years but having the option to have the wind in your hair is quite addictive in my opinion. I do however prefer the look of the coupe compared with the roadster with the roof up.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Templar said:


> I love owning a ragtop...3 of my last 4 cars have been so. Multi layered roofs make for a quieter drive long distance compared to earlier years but having the option to have the wind in your hair is quite addictive in my opinion. I do however prefer the look of the coupe compared with the roadster with the roof up.


I have always wondered what a TT (mk 2) with a Targa roof would be like and whether there'd be a market for it.
Simple to remove and stow hard or soft panel, open air (almost) motoring, whilst maintaining more stylish lines.
I believe Audi don't intend using folding metal roofs due to the increase in weight and loss of boot space.


----------



## Andy75 (Nov 13, 2012)

I've never like the look of the Mk2 roadster, but bought one anyway, as I've never owned a soft top (a few t-bars, but thats it). The wife was more keen than me tbh. I really like it now though! Looks great with the roof down, but happy for the roof-up lacking in looks (imho) due to the open air driving.

It's all a compromise! Will keep this for a couple of years and enjoy it, whilst mulling over whether the TTRS I want next should be a coupe or a roadster :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm seriously looking for a convertible when I change my car in a few months but as said most convertibles don't look too good with roof up and are designed to look their best with the roof down - as per all the photos in the brochures. However more than 90% of the time the roof will be up, when it's parked or driving in inclement weather (in UK), which does put me off somewhat. 
Existing owners - can you advise me on how often are able to park your car and leave it safely with hood down so that you can admire its beauty when you come back to it.
Of course the other issue with convertibles is the rearward visibility with the roof down.
My shortlist of convertibles currently is the TT, S3 / A3 and BMW 2 Series.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The rear view visibility with the roof down is excellent..roof up though it's more restrictive especially the rears quarter areas but you soon get used to it...also they are more snug and warm up quicker inside the cabin during the winter months due to a smaller area.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

"Of course the other issue with convertibles is the rearward visibility with the roof down". ?
Unless your comment was incorrectly worded, or meant to be humorous, there is no issue with the roof down, unlike the VW Beetle cabrio, and some others. The rear deck is completely flat.
If you meant with the roof up, then yes, but as a number of us have said, you soon get used to it, and compensate by use of mirrors, reversing sensor and positioning at junctions.
To answer the question about how often I park leaving the roof down - never, even rarely on my own drive. Mainly security, but also to avoid use by others as a bin, and by seagulls as a toilet. The nice feeling you would get when approaching the car would soon be dismissed by finding some-one's droppings on the leather/alcantara.


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

Graham'sTT said:


> "Of course the other issue with convertibles is the rearward visibility with the roof down". ?
> Unless your comment was incorrectly worded, or meant to be humorous, there is no issue with the roof down, unlike the VW Beetle cabrio, and some others. The rear deck is completely flat.
> If you meant with the roof up, then yes, but as a number of us have said, you soon get used to it, and compensate by use of mirrors, reversing sensor and positioning at junctions.
> To answer the question about how often I park leaving the roof down - never, even rarely on my own drive. Mainly security, but also to avoid use by others as a bin, and by seagulls as a toilet. The nice feeling you would get when approaching the car would soon be dismissed by finding some-one's droppings on the leather/alcantara.


+1 as regards the roof down when you're away from the car. And why bother when it's electrically operated, takes seconds.

And as for the looks the BE looks the [email protected], roof up or down! 

If I had a coupe it would have to be an RS to compensate for not being able to lower the roof.

I wonder what the OP went for in the end, being as this thread was started over 4 years ago! :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

SamoaChris said:


> Graham'sTT said:
> 
> 
> > "Of course the other issue with convertibles is the rearward visibility with the roof down". ?
> ...


Even better still a RS Roadster...can enjoy the noise of that glorious 5 pot even more :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Graham'sTT said:


> "Of course the other issue with convertibles is the rearward visibility with the roof down". ?
> Unless your comment was incorrectly worded, or meant to be humorous, there is no issue with the roof down, unlike the VW Beetle cabrio, and some others. The rear deck is completely flat.
> If you meant with the roof up, then yes, but as a number of us have said, you soon get used to it, and compensate by use of mirrors, reversing sensor and positioning at junctions.
> To answer the question about how often I park leaving the roof down - never, even rarely on my own drive. Mainly security, but also to avoid use by others as a bin, and by seagulls as a toilet. The nice feeling you would get when approaching the car would soon be dismissed by finding some-one's droppings on the leather/alcantara.


Thanks for pointing out my error there Graham - yes I did mean with the roof UP.  Although on my wife's Mini Cabrio, as you point out, visibility can also be impeded by a folded roof.
Mmmm, you also raise a couple of other reasons to be wary about leaving the car parked with the roof down. Seemingly this never seems to be a problem in the adverts. [Now thinking about the time Victor Meldrew emptied a bin full of rubbish in to someone's open top car.]


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> I'm seriously looking for a convertible when I change my car in a few months but as said most convertibles don't look too good with roof up and are designed to look their best with the roof down - as per all the photos in the brochures. However more than 90% of the time the roof will be up, when it's parked or driving in inclement weather (in UK), which does put me off somewhat.
> Existing owners - can you advise me on how often are able to park your car and leave it safely with hood down so that you can admire its beauty when you come back to it.
> Of course the other issue with convertibles is the rearward visibility with the roof down.
> My shortlist of convertibles currently is the TT, S3 / A3 and BMW 2 Series.


You never need to leave the car with the roof down. Its so quick and easy to put up. Ok you can't have the roof down when its raining but all other times its so easy to put up and down you've nearly always got it down. I take the roof down and up while driving along. its only about 5 seconds the other 5 is while it flaffs about with the windows. We use ours as a second fun car and its parked in my garage so its ideal. Inside the cabin its got great climate control. we absolutely love it and driving with the roof down makes driving fun again. To me it looks awesome roof down and still great with roof up. I think people who haven't had one don't realise its not like the old days rag top. I am biased as its my first soft top but I've had 30 years of driving audi tin tops and nothing brings the fun into driving like this TT roadster is. We argue over who is going to drive it. My misses purchased most of it. I can see me buying one for me to . Oh get the heated seats a scarf and hat and your sorted.

CARLO


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Zephyr, re roof up/down look - it's what you get used to. Initially I thought a Roadster was odd compared to the Coupe but you soon get used to its shape up or down and eventually will think Coupes look strange.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for your advice guys. Appreciated.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lazt (Nov 20, 2013)

And buy the smart roof module, so you can park the car, get out, and lock it/close top while walking away. Its almost as cool as walking away from explosions 

Not to mention putting roof down from your FOB a hot summer day before you even get into the car.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I love my soft top :-* It's personal choice. You may regret it, but if you never own a rag top then you will never know.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lazt said:


> And buy the smart roof module, so you can park the car, get out, and lock it/close top while walking away. Its almost as cool as walking away from explosions .


 :lol: :lol: Like it!


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

DO NOT buy a coupe over a convertible unless you need more then 2 seats its a no brainer . The roadster will be much more fun with the roof down in the sun and any 2 seater should be in a convertible. I have a coupe but wanted 4 seats for convenience. If you in greece you should not even be asking this question . Buy the convertible but make sure the roof works


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Lazt said:


> And buy the smart roof module, .....


I have been quoted £300 to retrofit. I think I shall pass :?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

missile said:


> Lazt said:
> 
> 
> > And buy the smart roof module, .....
> ...


Think the unit is less than 200 (cheaper still trade)..1 hour tops to fit so yeah 300 is a bit rich.


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

Templar said:


> SamoaChris said:
> 
> 
> > Graham'sTT said:
> ...


Very true! 

But I'm more than happy with my 2.0


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

And rightly so, the 2.0 is a great all rounder.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

... maybe you should ask for a TT with a panoramic roof... best of both worlds

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Samoa said:


> ... maybe you should ask for a TT with a panoramic roof... best of both worlds
> 
> TT with a glass Targa. Best of all three!
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

As a TT cabrio owner, I would have argue in favor of the coupe as a more versatile vehicle than convertible. I've always had two cars, the convertibles were for fun, or commuting to work. The second car, usually a SUV, was for camping and hauling stuff. Not that you can't pack a small amount of camping gear in the back of the cabrio; but it's pretty useless for hauling home a chair, big screen TV or anything larger than my wife's shopping spree of shoes. In that regard, the coupe wins since it simply has more cargo space.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Templar said:


> Think the unit is less than 200 (cheaper still trade)..1 hour tops to fit so yeah 300 is a bit rich.


It is currently on sale @ £190.38 retail and they quoted 1 < 2 hours @ £56.40 < 112.80 to fit.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

SwissJetPilot said:


> As a TT cabrio owner, I would have argue in favor of the coupe as a more versatile vehicle than convertible. I've always had two cars, the convertibles were for fun, or commuting to work. The second car, usually a SUV, was for camping and hauling stuff. Not that you can't pack a small amount of camping gear in the back of the cabrio; but it's pretty useless for hauling home a chair, big screen TV or anything larger than my wife's shopping spree of shoes. In that regard, the coupe wins since it simply has more cargo space.


A TT (especially a roadster) is just an indulgence car, you just don't buy one of these if you want to haul stuff around. If I need anything delivering I get it delivered..need to take stuff to the tip I ask a mate with a van.
The roadster is a selfish car and I'm quite happy with that.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

missile said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Think the unit is less than 200 (cheaper still trade)..1 hour tops to fit so yeah 300 is a bit rich.
> ...


Bob if it takes him up to 2 hours to fit then he's shit and I wouldn't let him do it...bloody rip off merchant if you ask me. The module is only spliced into the wiring with a few connections, that's it. A competent auto electrician could do it in less than a hour.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Templar said:


> missile said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Agreed. Hope you are well? [smiley=gossip.gif]

We had a blast last month - a long weekend in and around Kielder Forrest with 10 UR Audi quatros


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

All good here bud hope you're doing well too.

Fancy another European road trip next year ? Luxembourg weekend trip in May and possibly a week skuttling around Europe and a trip to the TT factory in Hungary being suggested :wink:


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Templar said:


> SwissJetPilot said:
> 
> 
> > As a TT cabrio owner, I would have argue in favor of the coupe as a more versatile vehicle than convertible. I've always had two cars, the convertibles were for fun, or commuting to work. The second car, usually a SUV, was for camping and hauling stuff. Not that you can't pack a small amount of camping gear in the back of the cabrio; but it's pretty useless for hauling home a chair, big screen TV or anything larger than my wife's shopping spree of shoes. In that regard, the coupe wins since it simply has more cargo space.
> ...


I agree. If you can have it as a second fun car and have a garage its perfect. Our second car is for lugging around, Tesco shopping and trips to dodgy places.


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

Templar said:


> SwissJetPilot said:
> 
> 
> > As a TT cabrio owner, I would have argue in favor of the coupe as a more versatile vehicle than convertible. I've always had two cars, the convertibles were for fun, or commuting to work. The second car, usually a SUV, was for camping and hauling stuff. Not that you can't pack a small amount of camping gear in the back of the cabrio; but it's pretty useless for hauling home a chair, big screen TV or anything larger than my wife's shopping spree of shoes. In that regard, the coupe wins since it simply has more cargo space.
> ...


Absolutely, see my signature! 

I also have a number of motorcycles which aren't very practical either! :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Templar said:


> All good here bud hope you're doing well too.
> 
> Fancy another European road trip next year ? Luxembourg weekend trip in May and possibly a week skuttling around Europe and a trip to the TT factory in Hungary being suggested :wink:


Yes, I saw the post and have been giving that some serious consideration.


----------

